# AFX hairpin - help needed



## oldstromguy (Nov 25, 2013)

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum, and have very limited experience with modern HO tracks. The only current HO track I have is a scale 1/4 mile (expanded from the AutoWorld John Force set). 

I'm trying to find some info on the AFX hairpin curve. Specifically, if I use this in a 4 lane layout, what size straight is needed on the 6" curves to line up with the end of the hairpin?

Please send email, or reply here if you know the answer. A picture showing the hairpin with the 6" curves together would also be very helpful.

(I can't include a picture until I've made 5 posts.)

thanks in advance for any help,
dennis (oldstromguy)


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

If the hairpin curve you are talking about is the Tomy 3" 180 degree one-piece hairpin curve, then the 6" curve fits along the outside edge and there is no need for any straights. Both will start and end at the same location.

Since all plastic track is 3" wide and all curves come in 3" intervals, they all fit inside each other. However, since the 6" curves only come in 1/8 intervals, you will need four of them to wrap around the hairpin.

Joe


----------



## oldstromguy (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for the prompt response, Joe. 

I may not have asked my question the right way.
If you go to this expired Ebay ad, you can see what I was really trying to ask.
It shows the hairpin, with 6" curves, as you described (you may have to scroll down towards the bottom of the page to see it). However, there are some additional straight sections on the 6" curves to match up with the straight sections that are part of the hairpin track piece.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRAND-NEW-A...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

From the pictures my guess is the straights are 6", but I cannot tell for sure. That is what I'm trying to verify.

Sorry if I'm being a pain here. 

thanks again,
dennis


----------



## oldstromguy (Nov 25, 2013)

DOH!
Nevermind.
The Ebay ad states the straights are 6".
I'm such a nitwit sometimes.


dennis


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I didn't realize the hairpin came with a long lead-in which would require you to add straights to the 6" curve. You learn something every day.

Joe


----------

